# 6 month old Angus calf with bloat



## Judy77 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

Our new 6 month old Angus calf has the bloat (first ever cow). This is all new to us. Vet tubed him and gave us therabloat for the water pail and said to put him on straw and put 1/8 cup time in water bucket. (Not doing as there is too much crap in it) Bought 2 bales today. How long should he stay on it? 

Calf seemed better but now a week later he still looks a little bloaty. I guess I don't really know what a normal belly looks like now. 

He is eating, chewing his cud, pooping and drinking.

Is there something cheaper than therabloat at about $10/bottle on internet. 

Can anyone help me? 

Judy in Indiana


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Judy77 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> .....put 1/8 cup time in water bucket. (Not doing as there is too much crap in it)
> 
> ...


Why not give your vet a call and ask him these questions?

What is 1/8 cup time? Too much crap in the water? Sorry, I have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

What was you feeding the calf when he bloated?


----------



## Athena (Jun 11, 2013)

Can you not ensure the animal has clean water? Who's crapping in it?

What does the calf normally eat?


----------



## Judy77 (Aug 17, 2013)

_put 1/8 cup time in water bucket_. Whoops, this should have read 1/8 cup TIDE soap in water bucket...no wonder your confusion....so sorry...my typo....

If you read on the Tide box you will see it has enzymes/bleaching agents etc that I don't think a cow needs. That is why I was looking for something else...something the old timers used besides the tubing thing which I don't think I can do. 

Calf was with mom in the pasture then penned off and fed grass hay with a little alfalfa about a month ago, then I gave him alfalfa hay with very little grass so that was my mistake...I just didn't know. Bought some straw and am giving him that for a few days. 

I check his water bucket all the time to make sure he has fresh water. He is not eating the straw very well. But he is still drinking/chewing his cud and pooping. Good signs I guess. 

Is there some where I can post a picture of him with his sides sticking out? Then maybe you could tell me if I am over reacting and this is just normal. 

Thanks for all responses....

Judy in Indiana (enjoying beautiful weather right now)


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

from 'a guide to raising beef cattle':
when viewed from behind ,the bloated animal is puffed up on the left side,where the rumen is located.
as bloat gets worse,both sides puff up and the animal can't breathe .



_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Did the vet answer your questions?

Here's an article on bloat that might be helpful to you:
http://www.ianrpubs.unl.edu/pages/publicationD.jsp?publicationId=1290


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Seems like the alfalfa was the culprit


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I could see where grazing alfalfa would bloat the critter, but it sure seems odd that dry alfalfa hay would do it. Is there weeds in the pen he might have eaten that he normally wasn't exposed to, or wouldn't touch when on grass?

That calf was weaned too young for my taste. If I read it right, at only 5 months old. Wait until a little older to wean the next one if you can. By the time they are 7 or 8 months old they are better able to handle the stresses and changes brought on by weaning them.


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

What made you get the vet out? Was the calf having difficulty breathing?

Hopefully this is an experienced cattle vet.

If you thought bloat just based on a big belly, it might be the calf just is eating a lot of hay or something.

Certainly going to have a bigger belly while eating hay than when nursing.

As MO Cows said, I've never had bloat from feeding alfalfa hay.

Photo from behind would be useful here.


----------

